# Channels no longer enabled and missing program names



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

For some unknown reason, numerous channels in my channel list became unchecked so the Guide doesn't see them and I missed a bunch of recordings. I re-enabled them and successfully reconnected but the titles of the programs are still missing (To Be Announced).

Three questions:
Why or how did many of my channels become unchecked? This happened when I was out of town.

Will the program names automatically download and how long will it take? If not, what can I do to get the program names back?

Finally, if this occurs again and I'm out of town, how can I re-check the channels that have been disabled?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

bob cowen said:


> For some unknown reason, numerous channels in my channel list became unchecked so the Guide doesn't see them and I missed a bunch of recordings. I re-enabled them and successfully reconnected but the titles of the programs are still missing (To Be Announced).
> 
> Three questions:
> Why or how did many of my channels become unchecked? This happened when I was out of town.
> ...


Force a connection to make sure your Tivo is successfully connecting to download the guide information.

Not sure how long you were out of town, but over the air channels have been changing frequency over the past year. See if you have duplicate entries in your channel list for the same channel and if you do select the channel that is not marked with an asterisk.

If that doesn't work, then reboot the Tivo.

If that doesn't work, repeat guided setup and change your zip code to an adjacent zip code that you think will receive the same channels..


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

The guide listed with TiVo Online matches what is on the TiVo. Online default is "My Channels". It can be changed to "All" or "Favorites".


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> Force a connection to make sure your Tivo is successfully connecting to download the guide information.
> 
> Not sure how long you were out of town, but over the air channels have been changing frequency over the past year. See if you have duplicate entries in your channel list for the same channel and if you do select the channel that is not marked with an asterisk.
> 
> ...


The first thing was to reboot... no change after 12 hours. The channels without programming information were not over the air channels and there have been no changes in them. I then reset the TiVo to an adjacent Zip code but there is still no programming information on the same channels after a few hours. It's set to "all channels" but I don't see any difference from that list and the "channel list" in the TiVo app. Examples of channels without info are the HD versions of: FoxNews, Weather, MSNBC, CNBC, CNN, ESPN, TNT, AMC, A&E, History, Discover, VH1, Paramount, USA, etc. There is programming info for the regular (non-HD programs) on those channels. The list of channels with info includes all of the over-the-air plus a few others: ABC, NBC, Fox, CBS, PBS, TLC, HSC, MTV, Hallmark, OWN, SundanceTV, and all of the "on-demand" channels (I don't subscribe to any). It looks like there is no "feed" for the HD channels program information.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bob cowen said:


> The first thing was to reboot... no change after 12 hours.


I would call my supplier and ask if there has been any changes.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I would call my supplier and ask if there has been any changes.


Does the program data feed come from Spectrum Cable or from TiVo? Spectrum's guide is available on their website and shows the program info for all of my missing channels program info. Who is responsible for feeding it to my TiVo?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bob cowen said:


> Does the program data feed come from Spectrum Cable or from TiVo? Spectrum's guide is available on their website and shows the program info for all of my missing channels program info. Who is responsible for feeding it to my TiVo?


You get a default list of channels during Guided Setup. Most will be checked if they have a signal. Also when you have the cable card paired, it downloads a channel list. Those two determine what is checked. This is why most members have to go through their channel list and uncheck what they don't want, like the QVC, HSN and SD channels. I also use it (on TE3), to select Favorites. When I said "most" is because premium channels will not be checked if you say "No" to the question during guided setup.

In Diagnostics, past the tuners, has cable card information. One item is Channel List Received. That should be "Yes". From your description in post 1 it sounds like your feed sent you a bogus channel list. When the guide is displayed, hit "A" then select "All". Every channel in your list will be displayed, checked or not. If you check a channel and all you have is TBA for data, your guide data has been messed up. I never heard of TiVo causing that. In Diagnostics it always says "No" for Paired so ignore that.

You can also view your guide with TiVo Online. It will show what you see on the TiVo. TiVo supplies guide data for tvguide.com. You might use that to get a second opinion.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Spectrum tells me their cable card and tuning adapter tested fine. The Guide is still missing the same channels on my TiVo as well as at the TiVo on-line. However, those missing channels are still available at Spectrum on-line and they are all enabled in my channel list. I've reconfigured my TiVo twice and now it's set back to the correct Zip code. The process took about 15-20 minutes. Spectrum told me there is a more complete reconfiguration that I must do and it takes 45 minutes. I'm not aware of a more thorough reconfiguration other than a factory reset. Would that lose all of my one-pass recording requests? Any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bob cowen said:


> Spectrum tells me their cable card and tuning adapter tested fine. The Guide is still missing the same channels on my TiVo as well as at the TiVo on-line. However, those missing channels are still available at Spectrum on-line and they are all enabled in my channel list. I've reconfigured my TiVo twice and now it's set back to the correct Zip code. The process took about 15-20 minutes. Spectrum told me there is a more complete reconfiguration that I must do and it takes 45 minutes. I'm not aware of a more thorough reconfiguration other than a factory reset. Would that lose all of my one-pass recording requests? Any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


If you perform a Clear Program Data & To Do List you will lose all your data. See: Tivo Customer Support Community It's in *bold *type.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

When doing the set-up again, Spectrum Livonia standard is shown as an option but I have Spectrum Livonia HD which is no longer on the menu. I tried the other choices such as none of the above or I don't know but they didn't solve the problem. Please return Spectrum Livonia HD. It serves Zip code 48331.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

We are in zip 48331 also and experiencing same issue. Days ago they changed some channels around and all of them have not gotten the program data.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum also with TiVo escalated support today. Call me (Friday) and I’ll fill you in and offer a suggestion 248-987-8468, there is hope but probably no action until next week.


----------



## SolomonJ (Dec 5, 2015)

bob cowen said:


> I spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum also with TiVo escalated support today. Call me (Friday) and I'll fill you in and offer a suggestion 248-987-8468, there is hope but probably no action until next week.


I'd love to be filled in as well. I am on Spectrum in Central Florida. I have 3 cablecards with tuning adapters. One is in a TiVo Bolt, the other two are Silicon Dust HDHomeRun Primes. I'm missing half my channels on both platforms. I've been assuming it's an SDV issue. Spectrum tech came out yesterday and observed the issues on both TiVo and HDHomeRun and said they would get supervisors back to me today. That didn't happen. Instead, according to the local Spectrum Dispatch person, they just closed the service call as "fixed". Expecting area supervisor to call tomorrow, but also expecting to be disappointed that they don't call tomorrow either.

On my Bolt, if I change channels from channel 13 to 14, which is a DRM channel here, it actually pulls up the CableCard menu instead of any error. Other channels won't tune with mostly V256 errors.

On the HDHomeRun's, I see errors in the logs as well. I know this is a TiVo forum, but just FYI, I'm summarizing them. Notice the errors starting at 23:52.

19700101-00:00:00 System: reset reason = power on

19700101-00:00:00 CableCARD: USB device 05A6:0008 connected

19700101-00:00:00 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver connected

19700101-00:00:01 CableCARD: M-CARD inserted

19700101-00:00:01 CableCARD: invalid session 0xDEAD (cchost_session:261)

19700101-00:00:02 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver disconnected

19700101-00:00:03 System: network link 1000f

19700101-00:00:03 CableCARD: USB device 05A6:0008 connected

19700101-00:00:03 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver connected

19700101-00:00:04 System: ip address obtained: 192.168.7.242 / 255.255.255.0

19700101-00:00:06 CableCARD: Technicolor/Cisco card (0103:0001)

19700101-00:00:10 CableCARD: authentication status: authentication in progress

19700101-00:00:10 CableCARD: authentication status: authentication success, validation success

19700101-00:00:50 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver disconnected

19700101-00:00:50 CableCARD: USB device 05A6:0008 connected

19700101-00:00:50 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver connected

19700101-00:00:53 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver downstream status: in progress

19700101-00:00:53 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: in progress

19700101-00:00:53 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver authentication status: in progress

19700101-00:00:53 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver operational status: initializing

19700101-00:00:53 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver authentication status: success

19700101-00:01:13 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver downstream status: success

20200826-23:47:28 CableCARD: time changed from Thu Jan 01 00:01:43 1970 to Wed Aug 26 23:47:28 2020

20200826-23:49:16 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver operational status: ready

20200826-23:50:46 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: none

20200827-06:32:42 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: in progress

20200827-06:36:27 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: none

20200827-08:54:38 CableCARD: message: A civil authority has issued A REQUIRED MONTHLY TEST for the following counties or areas: Florida; at 4:53 AM on AUG 27, 2020 Effective until 6:53 AM. Message from FL011098. - tune to channel 765

20200827-09:18:56 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: in progress

20200827-09:22:46 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: none

20200827-12:49:35 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 2 WESHHD

20200827-12:49:35 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:57356

20200827-12:49:36 CableCARD: tuner0 2 WESHHD access = subscribed

20200827-12:49:47 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-12:49:47 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 24 CNNHD

20200827-12:49:47 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:57387

20200827-12:49:48 CableCARD: tuner0 24 CNNHD access = subscribed

20200827-13:10:28 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-14:04:09 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1238 USAHD

20200827-14:04:10 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:52647

20200827-14:04:10 CableCARD: tuner0 1238 USAHD access = subscribed

20200827-14:12:17 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-14:12:49 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1238 USAHD

20200827-14:12:50 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:57112

20200827-14:12:50 CableCARD: tuner0 1238 USAHD access = subscribed

20200827-14:36:10 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-14:38:42 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1016 WOPX-HD

20200827-14:38:43 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:53754

20200827-14:38:44 CableCARD: tuner0 1016 WOPX-HD access = subscribed

20200827-14:40:20 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-14:40:28 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1016 WOPX-HD

20200827-14:40:29 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:54687

20200827-14:40:29 CableCARD: tuner0 1016 WOPX-HD access = subscribed

20200827-15:27:13 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-15:27:54 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1065 WRBWHD

20200827-15:27:54 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:64343

20200827-15:27:54 CableCARD: tuner0 1065 WRBWHD access = subscribed

20200827-16:04:31 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-16:04:47 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 1065 WRBWHD

20200827-16:04:47 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:51204

20200827-16:04:48 CableCARD: tuner0 1065 WRBWHD access = subscribed

20200827-16:24:05 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-16:24:20 Tuner: tuner0 tuning 16 WRBWHD

20200827-16:24:20 Tuner: tuner0 streaming http to 192.168.7.248:64206

20200827-16:24:20 CableCARD: tuner0 16 WRBWHD access = subscribed

20200827-16:28:01 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (remote closed)

20200827-18:19:21 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: in progress

20200827-18:23:06 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: none

20200827-23:52:05 CableCARD: tr/resolve_tuning_rsp timeout error (cchost_tr_resolve_tuning:34)

20200827-23:52:09 CableCARD: message: Requested channel is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

20200827-23:52:10 HTTP: rejecting request from 192.168.7.248 - no video data

20200827-23:52:10 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (requested time reached)

20200827-23:54:50 CableCARD: tr/resolve_tuning_rsp timeout error (cchost_tr_resolve_tuning:34)

20200827-23:54:54 CableCARD: message: Requested channel is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

20200827-23:54:55 HTTP: rejecting request from 192.168.7.248 - no video data

20200827-23:54:55 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (requested time reached)

20200828-01:59:48 CableCARD: tr/resolve_tuning_rsp timeout error (cchost_tr_resolve_tuning:34)

20200828-01:59:52 CableCARD: message: Requested channel is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

20200828-01:59:53 HTTP: rejecting request from 192.168.7.248 - no video data

20200828-01:59:53 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (requested time reached)

20200828-02:01:07 CableCARD: tr/resolve_tuning_rsp timeout error (cchost_tr_resolve_tuning:34)

20200828-02:01:11 CableCARD: message: Requested channel is temporarily unavailable. Please try again later.

20200828-02:01:12 HTTP: rejecting request from 192.168.7.248 - no video data

20200828-02:01:12 Tuner: tuner0 http stream ended (requested time reached)

20200828-02:05:35 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: in progress

20200828-02:09:15 CableCARD: Tuning Resolver upstream status: none​


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

SolomonJ said:


> I'd love to be filled in as well. I am on Spectrum in Central Florida. I have 3 cablecards with tuning adapters. One is in a TiVo Bolt, the other two are Silicon Dust HDHomeRun Primes. I'm missing half my channels on both platforms. I've been assuming it's an SDV issue. Spectrum tech came out yesterday and observed the issues on both TiVo and HDHomeRun and said they would get supervisors back to me today. That didn't happen. Instead, according to the local Spectrum Dispatch person, they just closed the service call as "fixed". Expecting area supervisor to call tomorrow, but also expecting to be disappointed that they don't call tomorrow either.
> 
> On my Bolt, if I change channels from channel 13 to 14, which is a DRM channel here, it actually pulls up the CableCard menu instead of any error. Other channels won't tune with mostly V256 errors.
> 
> ...





bob cowen said:


> I spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum also with TiVo escalated support today. Call me (Friday) and I'll fill you in and offer a suggestion 248-987-8468, there is hope but probably no action until next week.


Illusion and Soloman:

Call Spectrum and ask to speak with a cable card or TiVo specialist. They will first try to send a technician out to your home; huge waste of time and money! I spoke yesterday with "Ben" at their cable card support group and he was very knowledgable and realized there was a problem. The missing channels are no longer in their channel line up for our area: Internet + Cable Spectrum Offers |Livonia, MI | 844-467-1242 Ben acknowledged the list was wrong because we can still manually tune to all of the "missing" channels. I discovered (when doing a set-up for the third time) that the TiVo menu of available providers for 48331 only lists Spectrum-Livonia-standard but no longer lists the option of Spectrum-Livonia-HD.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/SQaexQWsFLXWBZjt5.

Ben also told me that his team has a technician with at least 16 years experience with TiVo and he would contact him ASAP. Ben called me back and said that this other tech was unavailable and that he (Ben) was off Friday and Saturday and would contact this other guy when he was back at work so no work would be done on the problem until next week.

Here is what I would suggest for both of you... Try to find this "other guy" in the Spectum TiVo/cable card support group with all of the experience; he may be available today (Friday) and tell him it's the same problem as Bob Cowen has that he discussed with Ben on Thursday morning. See if he can expedite the solution. Spectrum told me they think that TiVo gets its Guide info from a third party BUT where does the third party get the info?? From Spectrum???

Additionally, call TiVo (877-367-8486) and tell them about the issue as well. I'm not convinced the problem is 100% the fault of Spectrum. TiVo reported my problem as a "channel mis-allign" and said they would escalate it but would take 4-6 business days. Tell them it's the same problem as was reported by Bob Cowen (case 09726575) but that you're NOT Bob Cowen, just have the same symptoms.

Let's keep pushing these companies to work together to fix the problem and keep one another posted.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Will do!!! Thanks!


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

some channels are back, but not all. Who is fixing it? Do they think they're done or are they still working on adding ALL of them back?


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

I got that yesterday. Didnt actually fix anything though. Still no program data


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

illusion1111 said:


> I got that yesterday. Didnt actually fix anything though. Still no program data


There is program data for the channels that have returned. However, I think that only 15 channels returned. Missing still: 85, 110, 116, 118, 122, 123, 128, 135, 136, 140, 153, 154, 160, 166, 180, 184, 203, 218, 223, 224, 231, 232, 233, 247-251, 253-276, 280-288, 301-318, 320-322, 328, 329, 331-335, 337-342, 344, 346-350, 354, 357, 359-367, 369-381, 387, 388, 391, 396, 474,


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Well Spectrum would not forward me to any specialist until i did a bunch of BS I knew wouldn't do anything. By the time that was done they indicated there was no one available to assist.... This is dumb


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

No one available.... call back Monday and insist that your call be escalated to the cable card support group. In the mean time, go to your Tivo menu, help, messages: I found a message saying that many channels were deleted on Saturday, August 22nd. These are the missing channels. My question is who deleted them and how do they get returned. I hope to hear back from Ben Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Mech33 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am located in northern California and am having this exact same issue with disappearing channels that happened for the first time last week in the 6 years of owning this Tivo Roamio box. Comcast is the cable service. 

Virtually all the HD channels have disappeared. All of the SD channels continue to exist. I can manually tune to the channel and see it, but the guide data says "To Be Announced".

I've tried rebooting. Dreading calling Comcast and trying to talk to someone about it...


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Is Comcast owned by Spectrum or the other way around?? If there is no relationship, then the cause of the problem may be in TiVo or the company that TiVo relies on for their channel line-up or Guide info. Otherwise the cause is probably in the cable company (regardless of what it's called). I would suggest following my suggestions of a few days ago as posted in this thread but please post the results of your efforts for all of us to see.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I just send another message to TiVo support:
I received this message on Saturday, August 22nd saying that LOTS of channels were removed:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/ZxxMgBAC9MQGYVBt7
https://photos.app.goo.gl/am91vGA6p32RnaFH8
https://photos.app.goo.gl/9ZAci23GUTyi6yzw8
This is just a sample of the many pages of channels removed.


----------



## Mech33 (Feb 28, 2016)

bob cowen said:


> Is Comcast owned by Spectrum or the other way around?? If there is no relationship, then the cause of the problem may be in TiVo or the company that TiVo relies on for their channel line-up or Guide info. Otherwise the cause is probably in the cable company (regardless of what it's called). I would suggest following my suggestions of a few days ago as posted in this thread but please post the results of your efforts for all of us to see.


I called TiVo and they dug into it and confirmed that the regular channel listing that we've been using this whole time has suddenly reduced the channel list, and instructed me to try using a neighboring area's channel list that still has the original list of channels.

I haven't had a chance to try the change yet as my main TiVo unit is headless (need to get a monitor in there to make settings changes).


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I already tried that. Changed the zip code to another local one. No difference. Escalate the problem.


----------



## Mech33 (Feb 28, 2016)

bob cowen said:


> I already tried that. Changed the zip code to another local one. No difference. Escalate the problem.


Will-do if it doesn't fix the problem. The only thing that gave me hope is the rep said they could see that my current selection was in fact missing the channels, while the other selection had the channels listed still. Fingers crossed...


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Please get as much specific details about what they try (successful or not) and share it here.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

Mech33 said:


> Will-do if it doesn't fix the problem. The only thing that gave me hope is the rep said they could see that my current selection was in fact missing the channels, while the other selection had the channels listed still. Fingers crossed...


This won't fix the problem for us, there is only one spectrum listing for all of the customers in there area the other spectrum lineups are for other districts.

In november I was irritated that almost all the HD channels were SD so I tried to get them to fix them. I ended up just putting in a couple requests some with them, some with tvguide and got about 6 channels changed. Those channels were not deleted. I tried their lineup change form but i think it crashed, or its no longer operational. I have a spreadsheet with all of the callsigns removed and the ones that are in watch.spectrum.net which are gracenote and match zap2it.com.

It should be easier to get them to fix it this time around since they are just gone. I may put in a request to tvguide next since at least they respond to email. But we should probably all try different ways.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

I created a tvguide case will all the channels from 218 to 391 that are missing with the resolution of all but the gold package to show they really are HD
, hopefully it helps.


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

This is what i sent them, i took pictures of the orignal message on the Tivo showing what channels they deleted and the call signs. There was a message on 8/23 for me on my edge and then last friday they added some back...

Channel # Was IS (gracenote) resolution
218 WGNAMER WGNA 1080i WGN Ame
223 TWCSD WEATHHD 1080i Weather
224 FNC FNCHD 720p Fox New
225 MSNBC MSNBCHD 1080i MSNBC H
226 CNBC CNBCDTH 1080i CNBC HD
227 CNNSD CNNHD 1080i CNN HD
228 CNHN HLNHD 1080i HLN HD
229 ESPN ESPNHD 720p ESPN HD
230 ESPN-2 ESPN2HD 720p ESPN2 H
231 BIG10MI BIGMIHD 720p BTN HD
232 FSNDET FSDHD 720p FSN Det
233 GOLF GOLFHD 1080i Golf HD
234 NBCSN NBCSNDH 1080i NBCSN H
235 TNT-E TNTHD 1080i TNT HD
236 TBS-E TBSHD 1080i TBS HD
237 TCM TCMHD 1080i TCM HD
238 AMC-E AMCHD 1080i AMC HD
240 BRAVO-E BRAVOHD 1080i Bravo HD
241 A&E-E AETVHD 1080i A&E HD
242 HIST-E HSTRYHD 1080i History
244 TDC-E DSCHD 1080i Discove
246 ANIMAL-E HSNHD 1080i Animal
247 FOOD-E FOODHD 1080i Food Ne
248 HGTV-E HGTV 1080i HGTV
249 truTV-E TRUTVHD 1080i tru TV
250 VICE-E VICEHD 1080i VICE HD
251 BET-E BETHD 1080i BET HD
253 CMT-E CMTVHD 1080i CMT HD
254 VH1-E VH1HD 1080i VH1 HD
255 PAR-E PARHD 1080i Paramnt
256 SYFY-E SYFYHD 1080i SyFy HD
257 NIC-E NIKHD 1080i Nickelo
258 TOON-E TOONHD 1080i Cartoon
259 FREEFORM-E FREFHD 720p FREEFOR
260 USA-E USADTHD 1080i USA HD
261 LIFE-E LIFEHD 1080i Lifetim
262 ETV-E EHD 1080i E! TV H
263 COMEDY-E CCHD 1080i Comedy
264 TVLAND-E TVLNDHD 1080i TV Land
265 CSPAN-1 CSPANHD 720p CSPAN H
267 FX-E FXHD 1080i FX HD E
268 WE-E WEHD 1080i WE HD
269 OXYGEN-E OXYGNHD 1080i Oxygen
270 NGC-E NGCHD 720p Nat Geo
271 LIFEMN-E LMNHD 1080i LMN HD
272 DISNEY-E DISNHD 720p Disney
274 RFDTV RFDHD 1080i RFD-TV
275 REVOLT RVLTHD 1080i Revolt
276 FUSE-E FUSEHD 1080i Fuse HD
280 MOTORTRHD MTHD 1080i MotorTr
285 CSPAN-2 CSPN2HD 1080i CSPAN 2
286 FSNDET+ FSDPLSH 720p FSN Det
287 FS1SD GOLFHD 1080i Golf HD
288 GOLF FS1HD 720p Fox Spo
302 GSN-E GSNHD 1080i GSN HD
303 OVATION OVATNHD 1080i Ovation
304 BETTHER BHERHD NA Centric
306 NTOON-E NIKTNHD NA NickToo
307 DISNEYXD-E DXDHD 720p Disney
309 MTV2-E MTV2HD NA MTV2 HD
310 NICJR-E NICJRHD 1080i Nick JR
311 DIY-E DIYHD 1080i DIY HD
312 FM FMHD 1080i FM HD
317 TEENICK-E TNCKHD NA TeenNic
318 HALLMARK-E HALLHD 1080i Hallmar
320 COOKING COOKHD 1080i Cooking
321 NGEOWILD NGWIHD 720p Nat Geo
322 FBN FBNHD 720p Fox Bus
328 TRAVEL-E TWCTRVH 1080i Travel
329 FYI FYIHD 1080i FYI Net
331 REELZ REELZHD 720p Reelz H
333 UKIDS UKIDSHD 1080i Univers
334 DISCFAM DFCHD NA Discove
335 SCIENCE SCIHD NA Science
337 DESTAM DESTHD 1080i Destina
338 ID IDHD 1080i Investi
339 BBCW-NA BBCNAHD 1080i BBC Wor
340 BBCAM-E BBCAHD 1080i BBC Ame
341 BLOOM BLOOMHD 1080i Bloombe
342 CSPAN-3 CSPN3HD 1080i CSPAN 3
344 CRIME CINHD NA C&I HD
346 AHC AHCHD NA America
347 TVONE TVONEHD 1080i TV One
348 ASPIRE ASPREHD 1080i Aspire
349 UP UPHD 1080i UPlifti
350 LOGO-E LOGOHD NA Logo TV
354 DISJr-E DJCHHD 720p Disney
357 SMITH-E SMITHHD 1080i Smithso
359 ELREY-E ELREYHD 1080i El Rey
360 NFLNET NFLHD 1080i NFL Net
361 NBATV NBATVHD 1080i NBA TV
362 MLBNET MLBHD 720p MLB Net
363 ESPNEWS ESPNWHD 720p ESPNews
364 ESPNU ESPNUHD 720p ESPNU H
365 CBSSN CBSSNHD 1080i CBS Spo
366 SEC-A SECH 720p SEC Net
367 FS2 FS2HD 720p Fox Spo
369 ACCHD ACC 720p ACCN HD
370 POP-E POPHD 1080i Pop HD
371 DSTAR DYSTRHD 1080i Daystar
373 GAC-E GACHD 1080i GAC HD
375 INSP-E INSPHD 1080i INSP HD
376 BYUTV BYUTVHD 1080i BYU TV
377 COWBOY COWBOYH NA The Cow
379 SONLIFE SONLFHD 720p Sonlife
380 NASA NASAHD NA NASA HD
381 EWTH EWTNHD 1080i EWTN HD
387 BULLDOGTVH BULLDOG 720p BULLDOG
388 QVCPLUS QVC2HD 1080i QVC Plu
391 SHOPLC SHOPLCH 1080i ShopLC


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

Mech33 said:


> Virtually all the HD channels have disappeared. All of the SD channels continue to exist. I can manually tune to the channel and see it, but the guide data says "To Be Announced".


This should be fixable the same way by getting Tivo/Rovi to fix their guide, I initially thought you were in the same area so its possible a guide change might work for you, but probably not. I tried this a couple of days ago and it didn't generate a case Tivo Customer Support Community but it has worked in a past changing 3 channels at a time


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

FYI: I've started a discussion on the Facebook TiVo owners community page about this and getting quite a few great comments/suggestions: TiVo Owners Community Title: Is anyone missing cable HD channels after august 22nd?


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Fugacity said:


> This is what i sent them, i took pictures of the orignal message on the Tivo showing what channels they deleted and the call signs. There was a message on 8/23 for me on my edge and then last friday they added some back...
> 
> Channel # Was IS (gracenote) resolution
> 218 WGNAMER WGNA 1080i WGN Ame
> ...


Were these the ones they added back? https://photos.app.goo.gl/TaJTXRrJV8hsMX4w5
I got them back Friday morning also. Question: who deleted them, who added these back and how do we get the rest added back?


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

bob cowen said:


> Were these the ones they added back? https://photos.app.goo.gl/TaJTXRrJV8hsMX4w5
> I got them back Friday morning also. Question: who deleted them, who added these back and how do we get the rest added back?


Yes I got that same message. Someone at tivo deleted them, but the lineup group isn't the same as the support people. I sent in an email support for tivo last night too and they just redirected me to Tivo Customer Support Community again. I'll try later to resubmit. That form allows you to pretty easily change 3 channels at at time(as long as it works), not so easy to get them to change 111 channels off of it. Working through tvguide.com can get them to change things too. Since they get the data from tivo for tvguide and they make money off of the guide being correct or not (since people won't use it if its wrong) they have a little more pressure if they want to.

I was looking through your comments yesterday to and this has little to do with Spectrum, back in November/December of 2019 I looked into this issue because it was just irritating to have the SD channels duplicated instead of listed as HD. So I tried a couple of methods but noone from the lineup group would really interact with me. However, the 6 channels I had them change from SD to HD(primarily because these are channels my wife watches and makes passes for) were not deleted. So my guess is that someone at Tivo deleted them all because they were duplicates to them. Possibly at the request of another customer who didn't understand or some other random cleanup routine.

The reason why Spectrum doesn't have them listed twice in the lineup is because their equipment will auto switch to the HD channel if available. So they can just list channel 4 as channel 4 and if the customer is using and HD TV it changes the frequency to the channel 204 frequency. You could also just tune 204 and it would work as well. This frequencies match up in diagnostics in the Spectrum set top box and the tivo diagnostics if you look at which frequency stuff is tuned to. The current data in the channel list for the missing channels is coming from the cable card and or the tuning adapter, so its channel list is correct, and watch.spectrum.net has all of the channels listed as well. The difference in the streaming side of spectrum is they are all HD so 29 and 229 are both ESPNHD. Zap2it.com though which uses the same guide as Spectrum streaming stuff lists 29 as just ESPN.

Spectrum has a pretty confusing setup with their channel lineup, but its fairly consumer friendly. But it makes explaining this to the lineup people at tivo harder for sure...


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Fugacity said:


> Yes I got that same message. Someone at tivo deleted them, but the lineup group isn't the same as the support people. I sent in an email support for tivo last night too and they just redirected me to Tivo Customer Support Community again. I'll try later to resubmit. That form allows you to pretty easily change 3 channels at at time(as long as it works), not so easy to get them to change 111 channels off of it. Working through tvguide.com can get them to change things too. Since they get the data from tivo for tvguide and they make money off of the guide being correct or not (since people won't use it if its wrong) they have a little more pressure if they want to.
> 
> I was looking through your comments yesterday to and this has little to do with Spectrum, back in November/December of 2019 I looked into this issue because it was just irritating to have the SD channels duplicated instead of listed as HD. So I tried a couple of methods but noone from the lineup group would really interact with me. However, the 6 channels I had them change from SD to HD(primarily because these are channels my wife watches and makes passes for) were not deleted. So my guess is that someone at Tivo deleted them all because they were duplicates to them. Possibly at the request of another customer who didn't understand or some other random cleanup routine.
> 
> ...


I submitted the form about missing channels but only listed 223 (weather) and 224 (FoxNews) and then photos of some of the message 
photos of some of the many missing channels from TiVo message dated August 22, 2020
https://photos.app.goo.gl/m8oKAUdpAfFBvmPc9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/QFCynQ8UgixPKoob9
https://photos.app.goo.gl/3FkeLjSL3Yeb2XNj7

Very frustrating.

Is this the only way to get it fixed??


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

bob cowen said:


> Is this the only way to get it fixed??


Yes, but it can be fairly quick if its just a handful of things. They accepted my form this time as well and i put all the data in there, i picked 3 missing and 1 to change from SD to HD if they just do those 4 (different from the 4 your picked) we will know they didn't read the stuff. It may be possible to call tivo support if you can get them to route stuff properly. a mistake this big in the past you could probably email corporate if they didn't change fast enough and someone might have project managed it to the right people.

I was going to submit this stuff early last week but I was swamped at work and i figured i would make the spreadsheet first, i have sent pictures in the past and it hasn't been helpful, but i thnk in the case of your pictures it can help maybe identify the changes they could backout quickly.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I just called TiVo. They are still working on the problem and said they have two more days (5-7 business days). My request of you: call TiVo and complain about missing channels (877-367-8486). Somehow this must be escalated. Channel guide info has been missing since August 22.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Got a tivo message today.. Many of the missing channels now added back... not all though?


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

15 channels?? Which ones? If so, same as I got Friday but I'm still missing more than 50.

Were they added ones these? https://photos.app.goo.gl/EwsytEik16iYs7gu7


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

bob cowen said:


> 15 channels?? Which ones? If so, same as I got Friday but I'm still missing more than 50.
> 
> Were they added ones these? https://photos.app.goo.gl/EwsytEik16iYs7gu7


I didn't get more channels either yet. The guide is still missing data for the missing ones i added back in on the channel list manually that are there from the cable card/tuning adapter list


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I went to the TiVo facebook page today and sent a message. TiVo

I suggest that everyone who is experiencing the same problem so the same.

Channels have been missing for 10 days (case #09732917). Can someone PLEASE escalate this? It's happening in Florida, Michigan, California on multiple cable companies (Spectrum & Comcast). See TiVo community forum thread: https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/channels-no-longer-enabled-and-missing-program-names.579136/









They replied: 
Hi Bob. Thanks for consulting TiVo. We're sorry that you're having issues on your Guide. However, this is an issue which we're currently investigating. Once we have updates of the resolution, you will be notified via phone or e-mail. Appreciate your patience.


*TiVo*
*sent*
*5 hours ago*
As workaround, you can try making a force connection to the TiVo Service: MENU > SETTINGS > NETWORK SETTINGS > TiVo Service Connection. Once it's successful, you can go ahead and do the Repeat Guided Setup: MENU > HELP > RESET TO DEFAULTS > REPEAT GUIDED SETUP. Thanks.

*You sent*
*4 hours ago*
already did that, numerous times, even changed zip codes to find a different area. Please escalate the problem as mentioned above.

You sent
4 hours ago
problem is now 10 days old.


*TiVo*
*sent*
*4 hours ago*
We understand. Rest assured, we're working to get this resolved. Thanks.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

No, this is a new message and progress. See attached. They deleted some of the incorrectly labeled ones (CNBC WORLD for example is just CNBC) and re-added a bunch. Still missing some including Disney's


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Fixed! Had to update the "one pass" settings though. Question: why/how did this happen? How can it be resolved quicker if it happens again?


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Please elaborate...


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Last night I requested a network update after seeing your post. This morning I pulled the plug and reloaded my TiVo. Somewhere along the line, the channel line-up program data was filled-in completely!! However, the one pass settings had all changed back to SD when the channel info first disappeared so I had to reconfigure them back to record in HD. Example: Fox News 6:00 PM had changed to channel 24 and I had to change it back to 224, etc for all of my one pass subscriptions.


----------



## Mech33 (Feb 28, 2016)

Reporting back on my issue in California: simply repeating guided setup and choosing a neighboring area channel listing (as TiVo support suggested) fixed my listing problem and all channels were restored. This was done yesterday.


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

Mech33 said:


> Reporting back on my issue in California: simply repeating guided setup and choosing a neighboring area channel listing (as TiVo support suggested) fixed my listing problem and all channels were restored. This was done yesterday.


Thank you for updating. I don't think it was necessary to repeat the guided set-up as the program info was available to two of us (yesterday and today) without doing so but it doesn't hurt. Hope this doesn't happen again.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Still dont have disneys back....


----------



## bob cowen (Jul 31, 2017)

I would create a missing channel form and send a message to TiVo’s Facebook page.


----------



## illusion1111 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mine all came back this morning.. Tivo forced itself to restart again and then all channels back to normal with another tivo message indicating this.

Thanks for all help!


----------



## Fugacity (Oct 1, 2004)

bob cowen said:


> Fixed! Had to update the "one pass" settings though. Question: why/how did this happen? How can it be resolved quicker if it happens again?


Get a list of all missing channels and fill out this form as soon as you notice it (make sure a ticket is created):
Tivo Customer Support Community

I filled that out friday, somehow the info was lost, filled it out again on tuesday and succesfully had a ticket with all missing items. I also created a tvguide case, but 3 days seems about right for fixing stuff using that form if you fill out all the info. I noticed they changed a lot to the proper HD tag but left a lot SD.

If there are any channels that you like that are labeled as SD i would fill out that form again and say the channel name is wrong and change it from the sD to the hD form.


----------

